# Receptacle on fireplace.



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I see no problems at all.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Dont put the wire thru the flue and you should be fine:laughing:


----------



## Sparkee (Sep 22, 2009)

nolabama said:


> Dont put the wire thru the flue and you should be fine:laughing:


You mean that's not a wire way!


----------



## CEC_king (Mar 14, 2010)

I like to recess it in the wall to help make it look cleaner.

In most of the new houses up here (a lot of the houses were built in the last 5 years) there is a spot built right in the wall for your tv and recievers above the fireplaces.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

I don't understand the desire to look _up_ at a tv.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

electricmanscott said:


> I don't understand the desire to look _up_ at a tv.


 
Some folk put mirrors on the ceilings. :whistling2:


----------



## geo5509 (Mar 9, 2010)

You dont need to run flex or use a metal box unless its required in your area. Romex and a plastic nail would be fine. I use a big box that is recessed in the wall. I think its made by Leviton or Pass it has a spot for a duplex recp. and coax connections. I also usually find out where they are gonna put their cable or sat reciever and stub a 2in pvc incase they use a HDMI cable. Hope this helps.


----------



## CEC_king (Mar 14, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> I don't understand the desire to look _up_ at a tv.


I think it looks gross as well.

I don't say what to do, i just do it.


----------



## blindsided (Feb 3, 2010)

Side note... some manufacturer's will void the warranty if mounted over a fireplace.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Have you noticed where all the soot that escapes goes?


----------



## CEC_king (Mar 14, 2010)

Good point. Glad we not responsible for the tv, just what it plugs into. I would still bring it up.

Just tell them to stick a big mantel there and call it good.


----------



## Sparkee (Sep 22, 2009)

CEC_king said:


> Good point. Glad we not responsible for the tv, just what it plugs into. I would still bring it up.
> 
> Just tell them to stick a big mantel there and call it good.


I'll bring it up. Maybe I'll suggest mounting a deer's head instead


----------



## CEC_king (Mar 14, 2010)

sparkee said:


> i'll bring it up. Maybe i'll suggest mounting a deer's head instead


moosehead


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

CEC_king said:


> I think it looks gross as well.
> 
> I don't say what to do, i just do it.


I hear ya. Just seems like it would be uncomfortable after a while. But if the moneys green, count me in.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Sparkee said:


> I'll bring it up. Maybe I'll suggest mounting a deer's head instead


You'll still need a receptacle for the christmas lights.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> I hear ya. Just seems like it would be uncomfortable after a while. But if the moneys green, count me in.


Not really. I chillax, lie back on the couch with a pillow, and it's good. Stuff on the coffee table doesn't obstruct my view, and I have one less piece of furniture cluttering up my living room.....My kid already uses up the available floor space!!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I once had to mount a receptacle IN a fireplace. As it turned out, they had a chimney fire that cracked the flue liner, so the fireplace was unsuitable to burn wood in without being relined. They got a set of electric simulated burning logs. That needed to plug in. I just snaked a piece of MC up the ash dump, from the basement, and mounted a 2-1/8 deep handy box behind where the logs would go.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I once had to mount a receptacle IN a fireplace. As it turned out, they had a chimney fire that cracked the flue liner, so the fireplace was unsuitable to burn wood in without being relined. They got a set of electric simulated burning logs. That needed to plug in. I just snaked a piece of MC up the ash dump, from the basement, and mounted a 2-1/8 deep handy box behind where the logs would go.



Your stories really bore me sometimes. :yawn:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Your stories really bore me sometimes. :yawn:


You seem to have the mistaken impression that I'm here to entertain you.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> You seem to have the mistaken impression that I'm here to entertain you.


:sleep1:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I once had to mount a receptacle IN a fireplace. As it turned out, they had a chimney fire that cracked the flue liner, so the fireplace was unsuitable to burn wood in without being relined. They got a set of electric simulated burning logs. That needed to plug in. I just snaked a piece of MC up the ash dump, from the basement, and mounted a 2-1/8 deep handy box behind where the logs would go.


That worked until some numbskull put real logs in there and fired it up!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Rudeboy said:


> That worked until some numbskull put real logs in there and fired it up!


Then the receptacle would be hot.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> You seem to have the mistaken impression that I'm here to entertain you.


Gee I dunno, it seems half the time you do just that.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Peter D said:


> Gee I dunno, it seems half the time you do just that.


The rest of us are totally entertained by you, Peter.:thumbup:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Gee I dunno, it seems half the time you do just that.


He does tell a few good stories...


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

480sparky said:


> The rest of us are totally entertained by you, Peter.:thumbup:



Are you sure about that? :blink:


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

JoeKP said:


> He does tell a few good stories...


If a good story is a yawn, then yes, you would be correct.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JoeKP said:


> He does tell a few good stories...


 
No, he spins a great yarn.:laughing:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Sparkee said:


> I'll bring it up. Maybe I'll suggest mounting a deer's head instead


what about the warranty?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If the deer mount needs a receptacle to plug into, then I'm all for it. If it doesn't, I can't really get behind the idea. :thumbsup:


----------

